# Academy 1/72 scale A6M5c finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This model was built OOB except for the decals, I chose to paint and mark my model as a Luftwaffe version.

















agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great shots, especially the b&w version. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

thats really cool! Was there ever any zeros in the service of the Reich? I know Germany and Japan collaborated on lots of stuff during that time.Great Job though!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JG54 in Reich defense livery?

It makes a pretty cool "what if"!

Nope, never any Zeros in Europe, but the reverse was true - a Messerschmitt Bf-109 E was lent to Japan to test. We code-named it "Mike." I'm not sure, but I imagine the Kawasaki "Tony" was dervied from it, since the Tony used a copy of the Daimler Benz engine.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

roadrner, The-Nightsky, and John, thanks guys!

John,
I have seen two other models of the Zero that had German markings on them and I thought they looked pretty cool, I wanted not just the German markings but full blown Fw 190 camouflage as well.

I am aware of the Me 109E and Fw 190 being tested by the Japanese but did they also test the Me 210/410? Years ago in a book or magazine I thought I saw a picture of such an a/c in Japanese markings.

A few days ago I got the Luftwaffe Camouflage and Markings 1933-1945 Vol.1 and am very pleased with it so far, lots of reading left to go in this one! The only bad thing is having to wait until Vol.2 for the paint chips for the mid and late war fighters.
Right now I am building the 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109K-4 and having the late war paint chips would be useful in finishing my model.

agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent job on the Zero, Agentsmith, I like the Luftwaffe livery!

Regards, Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good question about the 210/410 - I don't know!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Dan!
This Zero was a nice kit to build, everything fit well and it was easy to construct.
I also have the Academy Fw 190D-9 and it looks every bit as good in the box as the Zero did, I will probably this one in another two months.

John,
I went searching through my book collection and found that picture of a Me 410 Werk-Nr. 2350 that was supplied to Japan under the Nippon-German Technichal Exchange Agreement.









agentsmith


----------

